# Introducing Quincy to the pack here



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some photos and videos of Quincy getting a feel for things here, meeting the pack, having his first visitor. What a sweet, lovely little boy! He is self confident and comfortable in his own skin. He seems at peace with being here and follows me everywhere. I have yearned for this for a long time. When my beloved first Whippet passed away, I wasn't sure I could ever have quite the same relationship with a dog again. But the way Quincy follows me and wants to be with me, I think this could be it again!!! YAY!

Please excuse the attire in some of the photos. My daughter renovates so was in her work clothes, and the pink nightie and socks, while I know it is just an awesome look...well...I had just gotten up!

His first night was awesome. I tell all about it in the thread about this little boy being Canadian now. Enjoy the pics and videos. I promise it won't always be like this! We will eventually get down to weekly updates, then bi-weekly, but right now, I am too excited not to share!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

He looks great Cherie!! and you look hot in your pink nightie!! :laugh:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Love the pictures!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video...ved#!/video/video.php?v=427319307183&comments


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

I want to come live in your house! So fun. He is just adorable. I've loved the past few days of pics. Makes me so excited for you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our house is a bit of a zoo sometimes, but it is fun, that's for sure!! Thank you so much. I don't want to overhwlem everyone but think I likely will for a bit!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I love looking at the pictures/videos. He looks so comfortable already like has has been in your house forever - definitely meant to be!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new boy...he is simply gorgeous...looking forward to more pics.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> I love looking at the pictures/videos. He looks so comfortable already like has has been in your house forever - definitely meant to be!


I think so too! I took him with me while I had a bath and the silly nut spent most of the time standing with his feet dangling in the bath. I would not dare leave him in the kitchen while I had a bath...he would be devastated and scream the place down. He wants to know where I am at all times. I know this would drive a lot of people crazy, but I so want this bond with him, and will just take him where I go for now. It won't take long until he leans on the canines in the house to keep him comfy and company.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

debjen said:


> Congrats on your new boy...he is simply gorgeous...looking forward to more pics.


Well, you may not be saying that in a few days! I am a picture fanatic! I hope you all keep enjoying them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Heather and Olie...I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. Thank you for your kind words. And yes Heather, isn't that outfit hot?? Poor Bruce!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thats fine - you have your hands full. Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> Thats fine - you have your hands full. Enjoy yourselves!


We are. We have a horrid, rainy, windy day going on here, so out trips outside and fast and serious. I am looking forward to being able to take him out for a big romp!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Heather and Olie...I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. Thank you for your kind words. And yes Heather, isn't that outfit hot?? Poor Bruce!!!


awe, you're too funny!! I thought it was awesome! made me giggle and we all need that once in a while! you should see me first thing in the morning!! :scared:


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's so cute!!! Congrats on getting him home!!! There are so many puppies it's gonna be fun watching them all grow.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Sweet baby !!!

Love the pink nightie  
I did not call you today because I can see that everything is going super well and I am a totally relaxed breeder right now  

I am really happy for you, hope he will turn out to be your dream dog.
He sounds just like his dad when you are describing him and Charly is always there for me no matter what it is. 
He protects me when I am scared, he comforts me when I am sad and is happy with me when I am happy. 

Then only thing I am worried about at the moment is that his tail will fall of from over exhaustion  his tail is just none stop. I met a few of my dog friends tonight and they where talking about how amazing it was to see him come out of the cage so happy and excited after such a long trip and having never met you before. One happy guy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> He's so cute!!! Congrats on getting him home!!! There are so many puppies it's gonna be fun watching them all grow.


Thank you!! There are a lot of babies aren't there? It is going to be fun watching them!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, your new puppy is way cute! Maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones to adopt one of his puppies one day! *wink, wink*

Seriously, though. Not right now, but in a few years... I might start looking for another spoo... from a real breeder, this time. I've learned my lesson. LOL... :doh:

And your dogs are gorgeous. And Winnow's dogs too! So do you have a breeding program all lined up for your little guy yet?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He's just adorable! Congratulations!

Quincy and Jas have relatives in common--that little tyke may not grow out of that!!! Jasper is such a Momma's boy and has been since day 1. Jasper prefers I be in sight at all times. The great thing about it is it makes for a fabulous recall off leash .


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boy, I loved the pictures and enjoyed the videos, he is so sweet


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Arreau, you are HOT in your pink robe and sockies!!! Honestly, we go outside in our jammies all the time up here. There isn't anyone around to see us. 

Your little man is a VERY busy boy...LOL He should keep you quite busy for awhile. But, boy, he has a stunning face and is full of love.

Thanks for sharing pics and videos with us. Will be looking for more.
_


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think so too! I took him with me while I had a bath and the silly nut spent most of the time standing with his feet dangling in the bath. I would not dare leave him in the kitchen while I had a bath...he would be devastated and scream the place down. He wants to know where I am at all times. I know this would drive a lot of people crazy, but I so want this bond with him, and will just take him where I go for now. It won't take long until he leans on the canines in the house to keep him comfy and company.


Hey you'd better be careful with that bath thing Dan (my son)thinks he has confidence like Betty Jo. What if he shares her passion for the water? One day he just may join you in the tub. I know you love all your dogs but I'm not sure you'd enjoy sharing your tub with them. Even Dan got a bit offended when Betty Jo climbed in with him. lol

He is gorgeous and I'm so glad he is safely with you now. I just can't wait to get to meet him!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL QUINCY!!
He is absolutely perfect!
I know how difficult the wait can be, it is nice that you finally have him, no doubt he will have a wonderful life


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Arreau, you are HOT in your pink robe and sockies!!! Honestly, we go outside in our jammies all the time up here. There isn't anyone around to see us. _


I am bad I constantly let my dogs out in my panties and well the neighbors are just lucky to see my behind 
But I am in boxers not a g-string.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Sweet baby !!!
> 
> Love the pink nightie
> I did not call you today because I can see that everything is going super well and I am a totally relaxed breeder right now
> ...


Oh my goodness...he is a doll!! The poor little guy has not been able to get out near often enough today because of the pouring rain, winnd and cold, so he has had a few boo-boos in the house, but I can hardly be upset or reprimand him when it is not his fault. When the weather is nice, he will be able to spend a lot more time running and playing and will figure things out.

He is soooooooo sweet! He came into the bathroom wiithh me while I had a bath and had his feet dangling in the water, feet on the side of the tub. He'd have been delighted if I had invited him in with me! Just adorable. The other odgs don'rt even take notice of him now. He and Wiz have had a couple of dual trips outside with me and Wiz is mindful and considerate of him. 

Everything is going great and I think he is just precious!!! Talk to you soon!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!

We are in the middle of nowhere so it would not matter what I wear and the dogs don't care. I really thought about not posting those photos but what the heck. Now you know me warts and all. My niece lives next door and will phone after driving by and say "Nice outfit Aunt Cherie" and teases me all the time because I go out and scoop poop in some pretty funky get ups.

This has been a really lovely day to begin knowing this beautiful boy, and now my hope is nice weather so he can enjoy some time outside and maybe play a bit with the other dogs. He is a joy and I am confident this boy will be my dream dog. I think he will bring remarkable things to my program and be the joy of my heart in the process.

I have enjoyed this process and being able to share it with all of you. Thanks for the support and kindness!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm so excited you finally have him!!
hes so gorgeous Cherie!!

and I can't wait to see how he grows


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Your excitement is contagious, Cherie! 

I was just noticing the size of that boy's feet. How big do you think he will be fully grown?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is a little dream boat! I was also impressed at how happy he was when you pulled him out of the carrier at the airport. I'm sure he was so excited that you saved him from that big loud airplane!

How fun to see the little jumping bean weave his way into your heart. I can see you having many many many happy memories with him for years to come. I really do hope you keep posting pictures. It's fun to share your enthusiasm!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

He is stunning, how old is he? I love his wagging tail.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

wow...his tail is non-stop. it made me dizzy watching him!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

A big, hearty congratulations...it's so fun to see him adjust so well. I'm going to enjoy watching him grow up. It sounds like he has such a fabulous temperament, from seeing pics of him walking with Winnow, staying right by her side when all the others were off checking everything out. It'll be interesting to see him as an adult, how that love of people will develop.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

poodlelover said:


> He is stunning, how old is he? I love his wagging tail.


he is three month old since 9.mai.

Marian it is interesting that you should thank that he will be big. I think he will turn out to be a normal size for the standards in europe.
My main concern was that he would be to small to pass as a American poodle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Okay, your new puppy is way cute! Maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones to adopt one of his puppies one day! *wink, wink*
> 
> Seriously, though. Not right now, but in a few years... I might start looking for another spoo... from a real breeder, this time. I've learned my lesson. LOL... :doh:
> 
> And your dogs are gorgeous. And Winnow's dogs too! So do you have a breeding program all lined up for your little guy yet?



YES!!! Once he is two and his testing has been comppleted, he will most definately be bred to Betty-Jo or Jenny or maybe both. We will be keeping daughters back from some of their breedings bred to various boys we have researched and decided on, and will be breeding Quincy to some of them. I also have two breeder friends who have expressed great interest in breeding to him along the way too. We have a very exciting breeding planned for Betty-Jo in 2011 to a black champ who carries red. I would like to keep a red daughter out of that breeding and breed her to Quincy. THAT breeding should produce remarkable puppies with a super low COI too. Lots of plans and lots of dreams. Quincy will help with the overall conformation of the reds where they are lacking.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Sweet baby !!!
> 
> Love the pink nightie
> I did not call you today because I can see that everything is going super well and I am a totally relaxed breeder right now
> ...


The only time his tail stops is when he is sleeping!! And even then, sometimes he dreams and it is thump, thump, thumping on the floor. What a cutie!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> He's just adorable! Congratulations!
> 
> Quincy and Jas have relatives in common--that little tyke may not grow out of that!!! Jasper is such a Momma's boy and has been since day 1. Jasper prefers I be in sight at all times. The great thing about it is it makes for a fabulous recall off leash .


That is interesting that the two have some common ancestors!! Would that be on the sires side? Most of the Moms side is European apricots.

He is so tuned intome and tuned into his name, I think he is going to be a very easy boy to train, and I think he could be a candidate for obedience or agility. I hope he does not grow out of this attachment. I love it!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Evik, Spoospirit, Trillium, Macker905, Keithsomething, Marian, BFF, Poodlelover, meehkim, flufflvr....Thank you all so much. I guess you all can tell I am a wee bit happy with this little man?? He is a dream!! Last night he was so good. Watched TV on my lap and behaved like a perfect gentleman while in the livingroom. He went out for his last pee, then I went to bed and put him in his crate by me, and not one peep. He slept so good. Then this morning, we opened the crate, he followed me down the hall, and went right outside and did his business. He wants to play with the other dogs now. He is rested enough from his big trip he is trying to play ball and is egging the other guys on to play with him. If things get scary, he comes to Mommy for comfort, then he is off again.
i am posting a few short videos in a new thread. These are from this morning. You can see his confidence building with the other dogs, and you will hear me keeping them in check. They want to play too but they play in a group which could overhwhelm him, so for now, I will be keeping a close eye on things and letting the other guys where where the boundaries are.

It is cool here today and the grass is wet from yesterday, but the sun is shining and it is pretty out, so I aam hoping to get some lovely videos today. I am enjoying sharing Quincy with you all!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium, I am preety sure our boy is going to be a bathtub jumper. He loved having his front feet in the water and kept looking at me like he was hoping I would pick him up and bring him in with me. Oh,oh...shades of his future bride!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oooops!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Evik, Spoospirit, Trillium, Macker905, Keithsomething, Marian, BFF, Poodlelover, meehkim, flufflvr....Thank you all so much. I guess you all can tell I am a wee bit happy with this little man?? He is a dream!! Last night he was so good. Watched TV on my lap and behaved like a perfect gentleman while in the livingroom. He went out for his last pee, then I went to bed and put him in his crate by me, and not one peep. He slept so good. Then this morning, we opened the crate, he followed me down the hall, and went right outside and did his business. He wants to play with the other dogs now. He is rested enough from his big trip he is trying to play ball and is egging the other guys on to play with him. If things get scary, he comes to Mommy for comfort, then he is off again.
> i am posting a few short videos in a new thread. These are from this morning. You can see his confidence building with the other dogs, and you will hear me keeping them in check. They want to play too but they play in a group which could overhwhelm him, so for now, I will be keeping a close eye on things and letting the other guys where where the boundaries are.
> 
> It is cool here today and the grass is wet from yesterday, but the sun is shining and it is pretty out, so I aam hoping to get some lovely videos today. I am enjoying sharing Quincy with you all!


He is used to playing to Vaka who is a 50 pound puppy and not gentle !!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> He is used to playing to Vaka who is a 50 pound puppy and not gentle !!


I am just a bit worried about the younger three packing up on him and scaring him. They would never hurt him on purpose but are used to plsying rough with one another. He likes them though!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Cherie, LOVE the video's!! What a totally gorgeous boy he is and so happy and loving in his new home. Obviously he has a very happy, trusting nature to travel so far in a scary plane and come out of it like he has always been a part of your family. I am so VERY happy for you! Will be watching for Quincy growing up pics. Hmmmm, in a couple years...hmmmmm.....lol...lol!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Cherie, LOVE the video's!! What a totally gorgeous boy he is and so happy and loving in his new home. Obviously he has a very happy, trusting nature to travel so far in a scary plane and come out of it like he has always been a part of your family. I am so VERY happy for you! Will be watching for Quincy growing up pics. Hmmmm, in a couple years...hmmmmm.....lol...lol!


OHHHHH, I know!!!! I have already been dreaming about that!!! LOL!!!!


----------

